# fancy guppy names?



## baileyellicott (May 13, 2012)

i just got a fancy guppy tonight, and im trying to figure out what to name him. he has a yellow face, with a black body with shiny light blue stripes, and a big light blue tail. any ideas for names?? i was thinking scott, rupert, eugene, or snape. haha. im up for suggestions! :-D


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

What about Striker? His colors that you described seem to be like that.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Guppies!  I love them. lol

I also think Striker is a good name. 

Do you know whether he/she is a male or female? Guppies like friends so you way wan to get some more.


----------



## baileyellicott (May 13, 2012)

striker is a good one! i like it.


----------

